# re-design of home/splash page



## Dew (Jan 25, 2004)

my home/splash got re-designed .. felt like it needed something new  :?  ... its a little "quarky" .. perhaps offbeat    ... but then, so am i    ... feedback, comments, check to make sure it loads fast enough, etc 

just the home page got re-designed, during the next couple of weeks, the galleries needs some work   

dont forget to refresh your page, if you've visited before
http://www.TwistedLense.com


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 25, 2004)

I like it a lot   Love the band-aid.


----------



## nate (Jan 29, 2004)

It's a beautifully simple, elegant design.  Possibly perfect for selling yourself as a photographer.  The background textures for both the main page and the pop-up windows are particularly nice.  I also appreciate the simple text links--it meshes with the photographs better than graphical buttons might, because it contrasts more sharply.  Having your page break in the middle is also elegant and unusual.

Delightful.

The only thing I might change are the red lines... could an inner bevel (like that on "Twisted Lense" make it fit in the context of the page more easily?


----------



## Dew (Jan 29, 2004)

the "page breaks" are there to not "over-load" the visitor with photos ... it kinda gives them a breather to soak it all in   

"red" has been a mainstay at TwistedLense .... its part of the logo, my hubby (doxx) thought it was a good idea to sit some color against the white (he designed the site) ... its meant to be clean, yet edgy... to show a part of my personality and the feel that i want people to get ... something "normal" ... yet offbeat    ... 

the band-aid and tape was my idea on the splash page (the background texture was the hubby's idea)    ... i wanted it to be clean yet chaotic at the same time .. the idea was .. the layout and design was clearly thought out, but the tape was hastily added to hold it together, like an afterthought (something a little tacky) ... i also wanted the tape and band-aid to not look like it's part of the rest .... something like, we ran out of glue and had  nothing else to use, just what was nearby


----------



## jack (Jan 31, 2004)

dew,

the site and your folio of work is excellent.
i enjoyed my visit, and enjoy doxx's site equally.
you've both got lots of talent and make a cool duo.
it's a good thing you had the self-belief to turn professional,
at some stage. power to you.

nice..//jack


----------



## Dew (Jan 31, 2004)

thanks


----------

